# Adding Ceiling Light From Switched Outlet



## vboz5 (Mar 4, 2009)

I would like to add a ceiling light to an existing switched outlet and then unswitch the outlet. The power starts at the switch and goes to an unswitched outlet before going to the switched outlet. There is one more unswitched outlet after as well. The switched outlet has a red, white, black, and ground wire. Can I replace the outlet, pigtail the white and black to the outlet and then pigtail the existing red to a new three cable to the light fixture?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That should work.

Here is a link about doing the change you need.

http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/switch-outlet/converting-switched-plug/


----------



## vboz5 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------

